# Forgotten garage and cars



## TK421 (May 10, 2009)

So, after visting the field with the old Army tanks, I carried on to visit the 2nd of my quarry explores, but it turned into something much more interesting. Upon reaching the basin, ignoring the copuious volume of 'warning shooting in progress' signs, within the trees were a pile of old motors:







Moggy & van, possibly Austin van, not sure:






Another moggy on top of a Ford Anglia:






Engine:






Classic Anglia back window design:






Van again:






Moggy:






Cab front of possible a Commer truck:






Wondering where this lot all came from, as they had been pushed over the end of the quarry, I then found 'the garage':











Legder, dating back to 1963:






Old adverts:






Paperwork:






Signage:











cog:






plate:






tyres:






milkchurn with bullet holes:






Final old car separated from the rest:






Front view, such a shame this has been left to rot, its great!:






HUGE pile of cartridges:






Totally buzzing about this, I love old cars and junk, so I will be moving in next week

Thanks for looking


----------



## jonney (May 10, 2009)

What a great place I could spend hours lookin round there








Does anyone know here I could find a basic slag... well its advertised on the sign


----------



## D-Sub (May 10, 2009)

I think basic slags were discontinued or banned in the 70's.. it's a shame. Harhar.

When you say shooting is it like a police training firing range?


----------



## ricasso (May 10, 2009)

D-Sub said:


> I think basic slags were discontinued or banned in the 70's.. it's a shame. Harhar.
> 
> When you say shooting is it like a police training firing range?



more likely to be clay pigeons what with all those cartridges


----------



## D-Sub (May 10, 2009)

ricasso said:


> more likely to be clay pigeons what with all those cartridges



Oh yeah, probably is the case. I assumed that the 'shooting in progress' signs might indicate something else.


----------



## lost (May 10, 2009)

I think the van is an Austin A30 or A35.
Great find, I'd love to come across a place like this


----------



## simaving (May 10, 2009)

*forgotten garage and cars*

awesome stuff! Pretty sure ive driven past this quarry before and wondered if it was worth a look see,cheers for sharing,simon


----------



## TK421 (May 10, 2009)

Hi all, yes it is clay pigeon shooting, there were hundreds of bright orange shattered (and some complete) all over the pace. I thoughts it might be an A35 van also.

Simaving, you should definately check this one out, it's not that far from your location mate.

Cheers


----------



## Foxylady (May 10, 2009)

What a great garage...very rummageable! Some fabulous paperwork and signage there.
Love the cog photo.


----------



## Trudger (May 10, 2009)

what a great find. shame about the cars, all well past saving even parts 
I love the garage though, always wanted an inspection pit!

I'm a bit worried about the last photo, looks like a live cartridge (green, on the right) and it looks like they have a bonfire there.........


----------



## klempner69 (May 10, 2009)

The last car I believe is a Ford 103e Popular...my dad had one back in the day.....see below for details

http://www.oldclassiccar.co.uk/ford_pop.htm

Stu


----------



## Kaputnik (May 10, 2009)

Always a bonus to find old paperwork like that, gives you a bit of history about the day to day work of a site, Nice find!


----------



## bazzoh (May 10, 2009)

last car is either a 103e Popular (as mentioned) or an E494A Anglia as both had same body shape ("sit up and beg" style) - very popular with people who turn them into hot rods!

Barry


----------



## escortmad79 (May 11, 2009)

The van is an Austin A60 van.

The one you thought was a Commer is a Ford 300E van, shame to see it like that as the 3 bar grille is rare & desirable.

The one on its own is a sit up & beg Ford Pop 103E (Anglia is E494A)


----------



## TK421 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Escortmad, I am more of a truck fan than cars, but these old relics were excellent, thanks for helping to identify them.


----------



## Potter (May 11, 2009)

Oh wow!

Yes, real shame them cars have been left for that long.


----------

